# separated



## D107 (May 18, 2020)

my wife and i are separated for 4 months she does not want a divorce want to live together in the same house i am willing to work on it .
we still sit at dinner table together still make me supper.
she wont let me see her family she tells them all is good


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

what is the bases for the separation in the first place ? how long have you been married and kids?


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

derrick said:


> my wife and i are separated for 4 months she does not want a divorce want to live together in the same house i am willing to work on it .
> we still sit at dinner table together still make me supper.


Can you explain this a bit more? If you are living in the same house, and not divorced, what do you mean by "separated"? And why?

And what is your question? What are you asking us?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

are you LEGALLY separated (i.e. you've filed with a lawyer)? Separated your financials? etc.?


----------



## D107 (May 18, 2020)

Lostinthought61 said:


> what is the bases for the separation in the first place ? how long have you been married and kids?


have 3 kids bin married for 7 y she not saying why


----------



## D107 (May 18, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> are you LEGALLY separated (i.e. you've filed with a lawyer)? Separated your financials? etc.?


no she just want to sleep in basement and be friends


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

d107 said:


> have 3 kids bin married for 7 y she not saying why


Like you were told before. You are going to need to give more information if you want us to help you. 

That means probably type two or even three paragraphs of multiple lines of useful information. 

Why would you stay in the above situation?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

d107 said:


> no she just want to sleep in basement and be friends


You will probably find that she has a lover, it's just not you.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

d107 said:


> no she just want to sleep in basement and be friends


You need to do the LEGAL separation -- if you don't you are liable for all debts that she incurs during this time -- she could go out and get a credit card with a high limit, max it out and guess what - YOU are on the hook for 1/2 of that debt.
For your own good, please get the separation and separate your finances from her. I don't see why you should be footing the bill for her to ingore you.


----------

